# Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. März 2014)

Hallo

 Eigentlich dachte ich im Internet oder bei Yotube gibt es was neues in Sachen Belly (Guideline Drifter Modell 2013 und Fishcat 2913) zu sehen.

 Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich mich noch für eines dieser Modelle entscheiden kann.
 Gibt es eigentlich 2014 auch neue Modelle ?


----------



## shad (10. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Moin,

 hab das guideline drifter Modell 2013 und bin damit sehr zufrieden, was den ostsee-Einsatz anbelangt...

 Gruß,
     shad


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Hab auch das GD 2013 seit November und bin damit top zufrieden! War jetzt ca 15 Mal damit auf den niederländischen Seen unterwegs und kann nichts negatives berichten.


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Das einzige, was ein bissel nervt, dass die Ventile in den Taschen liegen. Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum Guideline das so gelöst hat.


----------



## shad (11. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Ich denke mal, damit die Ventile einfach besser geschützt sind, vor Dreck etc...


----------



## zanderzone (11. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Was soll da dreckig werden? In den Taschen können se eher kaputt gehen, als außen, weil man immer die Boxen drüber schiebt. Für mich eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion, aber wie gesagt.. das Belly ist top!


----------



## Schlammtaucher (12. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell und da ist es genauso. Finde ich auch nicht so dolle.

 Ich glaube am besten wäre es, wenn die Ventile ein Extratasche hätten, ich würde dafür sogar kleinere Taschen für Getüddel in Kauf nehmen... Ansonsten schönes Belly, auch auf der Ostsee!!! 

Kann man eigentlich beim Belly irgendwie die Reißverschlüsse wechseln? Meine fangen an zu gammeln.... Trotz abwaschen nach jeder fahrt !!


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Ich habe das Vorgängermodell und da ist es genauso. Finde ich auch nicht so dolle.
> 
> Ich glaube am besten wäre es, wenn die Ventile ein Extratasche hätten, ich würde dafür sogar kleinere Taschen für Getüddel in Kauf nehmen... Ansonsten schönes Belly, auch auf der Ostsee!!!
> 
> Kann man eigentlich beim Belly irgendwie die Reißverschlüsse wechseln? Meine fangen an zu gammeln.... Trotz abwaschen nach jeder fahrt !!


Abspülen ist gut....und dann noch WD40 drauf und die Dinger sehen auch nach Jahren wie neu aus!!!#6
Gruss vom Fischland


----------



## Boerni85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

moin, apropos belly boat  ich habe vor mir ein neues zuzulegen und habe das fish cat 4 deluxe lcs ins auge gefasst... hat mit dem gerät schon jemand erfahrung gemacht und will mir diese wahl noch madig machen? oder besser mir auf jedenfall zum kauf raten? das fish cat 4 hat ja einige fans wie ich lesen konnte...
danke schon mal!
gruß börni


----------



## shad (13. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was soll da dreckig werden? In den Taschen können se eher kaputt gehen, als außen, weil man immer die Boxen drüber schiebt. Für mich eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion, aber wie gesagt.. das Belly ist top!



Jeder, der schon einmal auf der Ostsee mit dem bb unterwegs war, kennt den Feind Nr. 1 der Ventile: Sand! Sand am Gewinde des Ventils = Undicht! Und deshalb finde ich den Schutz der Ventile in den Taschen gar nicht so blöd. Klar, extra Taschen für die Dinger wären noch besser - aber na ja... Kann ja mal jemand ne mail nach Guideline schicken, für nen Verbesserungsvorschlag... :vik:

 Gruß,
       shad


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Abspülen ist gut....und dann noch WD40 drauf und die Dinger sehen auch nach Jahren wie neu aus!!!#6
> Gruss vom Fischland



He, das stimmt, mach ich auch so und meine Reißverschlüsse sind wie neu. Immer schön einölen und zwar sofort, nicht erst am nächsten Tag. Der Drifter ist klasse.


----------



## stefansdl (20. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Hi,

ich stand ja im letzten Jahr bekanntlich vor der gleichen Wahl...Drifter 2013 oder FC4 2013....beide haben jeweils ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich habe mich letztendlich für das FC4  entschieden und meine Kumpel das Drifter genommen. Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden und will es auch nicht mehr tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Bis jetzt  habe ich mich immer noch nicht entschieden.

 Vieleicht macht ja mal ein Shop ein günstiges Angebot mit Flossen und Pumpe


----------



## xxtrem01 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Bis zu welchen Windstärken seit ihr mit dem BB unterwegs?


 War gestern bei 12knoten (Anfang 4) unterwegs. Habe zwar im Windschatten geangelt, war aber eindeutig zu viel Wind.


----------



## Waveman (4. April 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Wollte am Sonntag mal in den Sonnenuntergang paddeln... Starten wollte ich am TP, noch jemand da?


----------



## shad (6. April 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Moin moin, jetzt klärt mich mal auf: was bedeutet TP ??? Aber schreib doch mal bitte, wie es lief...
Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Waveman (6. April 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

TP = Taucher Parkplatz in Dahme. Hatte ein paar kleine vom Belly Boat aus, dann wurde es aber extrem nebelig, so dass ich aufgehört habe. Dafür aber noch ca. 10 Stk. in der Dämmerung von Land aus. 5 durften dann die Heimreise mit mir antreten ...


----------



## menscle (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Es ist so ruhig geworden in Sachen Belly Boat*

Hab auch das Guideline und bin soooo zufrieden. es is robust u sehr gut verarbeitet, hab vollstes Vertrauen zu dem boot.ja die ventilsache in den taschen is echt so´n ding, die hätten auch auf höhe der rückenlehne in ne extra tasche gepasst aber schaden nehmen die da wo se jetzt sind auch nich. ich habe mich wegen den vielen guten bewertungen für das boot entschieden und hab´s noch nicht  bereut. lg


----------

